
GooTube - Google is turning YouTube into its own kind of data gold mine - nickb
http://www.forbes.com/technology/forbes/2008/0616/050.html
======
ComputerGuru
...but wasn't the whole point of Google buying YouTube in the first place? I
thought we all knew that?

~~~
jimbokun
I think the point of the article is "...and it's working."

There was a lot of skepticism at the time of acquabout whether youtube would
ever provide enough revenue to justify it's purchase price. It appears now
that the purchase was justified, and that the strengths of youtube and Google
have complemented each other well.

------
josefresco
maybe I'm blind but I don't see anything in this article about a "data gold
mine"

There is data on ad performance, which was interesting but this article is
seriously lacking content on the topic.

And while they mentioned the ousting of original YT employees there isn't much
data there either.

